# Was Hugo Grotius "Reformed"?



## Parsifal23 (Apr 28, 2010)

I just recently was rereading the preface to Keneth Gentry's Before Jerusalem Fell and in it he refers to Hugo Grotius as a "reformed Preterist". From all I can remember about Grotus is he had ties to the Remonstrants and helped create the "governmental" view of the Atonement. So am I missing something or did Gentry make a mistake in labeling or research? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Apr 29, 2010)

You are correct. But at the time Grotius took sides with the Remonstrants, they were all considered part of the Reformed church -- and the Arminian issue was not about eschatology. So, I would give Gentry a pass on this categorization.


----------



## Parsifal23 (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh o.k. I just found that a little disconcerting is all thanks for clearing that up.


----------

